

Trustable privacy policies - explon

Hi, I've got a business idea that tracks user's navigation with a browser plugin. How much you would trust a web application you don't still know that does that? Privacy policies will be very restrictive for the application, is it enough? Any suggestion for very trustable privacy policies?
Thanks all
======
hga
Not in the least.

No matter how good your promise is:

a) I'm not likely to know you and have any trust that you will follow your
policies.

b) If your company goes bust (which on general principles is unfortunately the
way to bet), you can't keep that information (an asset) out of the hands of
whomever ends up with the remains (there's been quite a bit of discussion of
this issue).

c) You can't offer protection from governments.

I've already decided not to use such a service, Wowd, a rather neat
distributed search engine, because I was a very early alpha or beta user,
early enough that I realized my personal browsing was having significant and
noticeable effect on their results. And I know and absolutely trust one of
their engineering VPs....

